# Lanyard Length



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

I am having a heck of a time getting my lanyards tied to the correct length. Its either too tight or too loose. Any suggestions? I want it tight enough to lent support but not so tight that I cannot achieve proper wrist position. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Tie it . If to0 long cut a small amount and retie . You can always make the fine adjustments by twisting the slingshot when on your wrist to draw it in a bit for a perfect fit . You should be able to open hand wide open when using the lanyard . ( Not on release though )


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Thanks I will give that a try


----------

